# Sixers need a defensive big



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

While Dalembert was a frustrating player to watch the Sixers need to replace his shot blocking, post defense, and defensive rebounding. The Sixers front line rotation consists of players who aren't shot blockers, post defenders or rebounders.

If nothing changes the front court they have will be:

Elton Brand, Marresse Speights, Jason Smith, and Spencer Hawes. That is the softest big man rotation in the NBA, and I can't believe the Sixers will go into the season with that. If they were to start Brand with Hawes *shudder* they would have to acquire a big off the bench who could fit with either of these guys by providing shot blocking and rebounding.

Going into this season the Sixers have a few tradeable commodities with expiring contracts and they are: Thad Young, Jason Smith, Willie Green, and Jason Kapono.

This Dalembert trade is one of those deals where you initially celebrate for officially considering the ramifications of the move. As we stand right now there's a soft center on this team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

By adding Turner you guys made Thad completely expendable. While I think he still has the potential to be a good player in this league, it's probably best if you dump him + whatever other expirings for a Noah type player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think a Noah type would help. They need someone who's capable of anchoring at the 5. If they got a guy like Noah it'd be a defensive upgrade but still more of a 4 man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Philly would be looking for someone like Jeff Foster IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thad for signed and traded Joel Anthony...get it done Riles :laugh:


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

No, I think Thad has been under-valued in the Sixers community. And Joel Anthony is a nice solid roleplayer and I'd like to believe I can acquire him for maybe Speights, but not a Young.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Any idea of acquiring Anthony is gone now since the Heat re-signed him but I wouldn't even give Speights up for him (and I'm not high on Speights).


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Coatesvillain said:


> Any idea of acquiring Anthony is gone now since the Heat re-signed him but I wouldn't even give Speights up for him (and I'm not high on Speights).


Speights showed us 1 horrible game, 1 slightly average and 1 average game in the Summer league. It IS summer league, but I tend to think you either have the fundamentals or you don't, it doesn't matter if your a JV kid, if you got good post moves, understanding of rotations, your a good prospect. Ya know?

In Speights case, anyone can "rebound" but it is HOW they rebound. By boxing out, by showing energy, by wanting it more. It's these little things we lacked(along with 'Coach' Jordan) that led to a 27-55 season. Simply put, Speights is little better then Jason Smith. And at least Smith gives you more range and weak-side shotblocking.

I'm just looking for passion, energy and real size from Speights. And on both ends of the floor I don't see that Coates.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Fine. Zaza for Young. We need a starting SF & you need umm.. passion. Plus, there's a Philly connection.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think we disagree about Speights at all. He's an inconsistent player who shouldn't be anything more than a 3rd big. When he takes things personal he can be productive on the boards, and offensively but you can't count on that. Even when motivated he's a poor defender and he's definitely not a shot blocker.

Sometimes you just want him to move his feet on defense but he's often standing and watching people run past him (actually that's a problem with a few players on the team). Of course questions of his work ethic and his being a low motor player were known when he was coming into the league and that's why he fell to where he was.

What we see offensively with Speights is a guy who can hit the FT extended jumper but he's too in love with it. He often opts not to post up because he has a weak base and gets pushed around, and as you know offensively he's a black hole.

I think where we disagree is what we can get back for him. I think his contract and his ability to hit an open shot would be an attractive asset that could bring us back something a little better than Joel Anthony.


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think we disagree about Speights at all. He's an inconsistent player who shouldn't be anything more than a 3rd big. When he takes things personal he can be productive on the boards, and offensively but you can't count on that. Even when motivated he's a poor defender and he's definitely not a shot blocker.
> 
> Sometimes you just want him to move his feet on defense but he's often standing and watching people run past him (actually that's a problem with a few players on the team). Of course questions of his work ethic and his being a low motor player were known when he was coming into the league and that's why he fell to where he was.
> 
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong, he's a trade asset. But when I think of trades and such. I mostly think of our guys and how I value them. And I don't value Speights that highly at all.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol Tony Battie...really Sixers?


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Only a slight upgrade from Primo Brezec, but slight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol is appropriate


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> Lol Tony Battie...really Sixers?


:combust:


----------

